# GO ASTROS GO!



## Wildthings (Oct 21, 2017)

enuff said!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 22, 2017)

*!! BOOM !! *


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 22, 2017)

ALTUVE!!!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 22, 2017)

I hate to say it Barry, that sucks!  I'll give it to ya, the Astro's deserve it. They earned it. It was one heck of a series though!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 22, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I hate to say it Barry, that sucks!  I'll give it to ya, the Astro's deserve it. They earned it. It was one heck of a series though!


HAHAHAHA It really was a good series. An emotional roller coaster! All home team wins - CRAZY!!


----------



## Tony (Oct 24, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 25, 2017)

O!! M!!! G!!!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 26, 2017)

I agree. What a freakin game! Even though y'all beat us, I'm rooting for y'all. One of the best get I've seen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 26, 2017)

Great game indeed!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 26, 2017)

I found 2 available seats at Minute Maid for Friday night. Behind home plate third row $13,650.00 each OMG

SRO in nose bleed is $750

My recliner looks pretty good

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 27, 2017)

*!! BOOM !! * *!! BOOM !! *


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 28, 2017)

And for our Louisiana Coona$$ friends -- *"GEAUX STREAUXS"*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2017)

THE GREATEST BASEBALL GAME I"VE EVER SEEN 
(I don't care who won --- but we did!!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 1, 2017)

*!!!!! KAAAAAA BOOOOOMMMM !!!!!*

I really can't believe it! Been going to the Astros games and rooting for them for 54 years!! First game I remember was a Colt 45 game in 1963 when I was 8 years old. Had season tickets in 1986. Many a game we went to in the Astrodome and lots more at Enron Field then Minute Maid. WOW Can't believe it! Been a long time coming!

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m happy for you Barry, glad the city got the chance to feel an astros championship. Sports can really bring a city together. 

Make sure you go to the parade! I went to the Seahawks parade and will never forget it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SubVet10 (Nov 5, 2017)

@Wildthings very happy for you brother. 2005 was a hard year with both Seahawks and Astros coming up just short of the whole enchilada. Now, every win after this is just gravy! And to really put it in perspective, the Mariners and Houston were supposed to be the #1 & 2 in at least the Conference. The Stros bullpen and depth shook it off, the poor M's couldn't make .500 for a wild card. Can't wait for next year!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

